# New neighbours haha need dentist not expensive and optician paphos



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for any help


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

If you want an opthamologist then a very good one is Dr. Pantelis Ellinas tel: 26822414 – go up the road leading from Paphos town towards Mesogi/Tremithousa and he’s just past the large Natiotis shop on the right hand side – it’s a building with multiple floors. He charges for an eye exam but is much more thorough than the opticians and he takes his time. He checks the optic nerve at the back of the eye and also for glaucoma with a proper machine (not a hand-held one) plus he checks vision thoroughly. He’ll write a prescription for the correct lenses and that can be filled at the opticians V & V Look either in Kato Paphos next to Leptos’s main office or on Makarios Avenue in Paphos. Personally, I would have an eye exam with Pantelis Ellinas and get my glasses at the opticians afterwards. If somebody doesn’t want to pay for the exam then they can get a basic vision test for free at one of the opticians around the town including V & V Look. 

Elena Demetrious is a good dentist. She has a qualified German dental hygienist who does a great job scaling and polishing teeth and she’s very pleasant. We haven’t had any problems with Elena’s work so far. She is located in Limanaria Complex in Kato Paphos. Her number is 26 938 318.


----------



## leandrosioann (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello, regarding the optician i can't suggest you something because i don't wear glasses.

For dentist dr Michalis Tselepos 's prices are very cheap and logical.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

leandrosioann said:


> Hello, regarding the optician i can't suggest you something because i don't wear glasses.
> 
> For dentist dr Michalis Tselepos 's prices are very cheap and logical.


You might want to check the dates of the posts before replying.

This one was rather old!

Pete


----------

